# Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom


----------



## mrmouse (12. Januar 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern!


Echt Klasse Video!


----------



## ultio (12. Januar 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Oh man, wie aufwändig . Na, da hat einer aber konkurrenzlos gewonnen.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (12. Januar 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Servus!
Mal ne Frage an die Redaktion:

Zeigt ihr vielleicht mal das Titelcover der legndären Null-Ausgabe? 

Wär mal super 

Danke im Voraus, 

Gruß dungeon


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

So,das Video ist angeschaut......hab gleich mal mit nem Arzt geredet.....aber zwecklos......der Junge hat den Sieg verdient.

Tabletten gegen das Pcgh-syndrom werden aus gepressten Bildzeitungen gemacht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Lol, das Vid is echt geil gemacht


----------



## roadgecko (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Geniales Video. Perfekt gemacht und du hast dir den 1. Platz auch verdient.


----------



## zockmachine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

echt super video


----------



## B00 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

wo ist denn der Link zum Video ?


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Sieger!!!!
Bei dem Video hat er sich das auch wirklich verdient
@PCGH 
Das Cover der Null Nummer würde ich auch mal gerne sehen!!!


----------



## Satman (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

du klichst einmal auf Play Zeichen im Video und dann nochmal.Sollte sich dann direkt die Youtube Seite öffnen.


----------



## Hardware-Experte (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Schön und gut, was hat er nun davon?  Wird der die PCGH auch irgendwann heiraten und kleine Magazine als Kinder kriegen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Das Video ist wirklich mal gut gemacht , das PC pimpen ein wenig gestellt aber ansonsten echt cool 

Mfg Micha


----------



## !nFlames (12. Januar 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

und sehr tolles video...


----------



## Morten-H (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

RESPEKT!
Das ist echt ein Klasse Video ein Verdienter Sieg!

Und Viel Spaß im Test Labor


----------



## Erik (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hehe, echt super


----------



## KFP (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Geiles Video habe es grade nach dem schei** arbeitstag angeschaut und war einfach nur glücklich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

jop hatter gut gemacht ^^ vlt sollter er ja bei pcgh anfangen als layouter oder im bereich video , z.b für henner xD oder olli und daniel .also bei dem aufwand und den kosten die der junge schon an pcgh gezahlt hat ,da hatter sich das ticket den italiener und das geschenk quasi selber gesponsort,und da dürfte dann immer noch was übig sein xD  trotzdem ein genieales video


----------



## HitmanBM (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Da hat Pc Games Hardware sein Patienten gefunden!


----------



## B00 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Was nimmt der Typ ? das muss ja schnell wirken


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und viel Spaß mit den Preisen !


----------



## Fryman112 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

das haut mich doch glatt vom stuhl Respekt


----------



## Fransen (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hut ab vor dem Video.
Ein würdiger Gewinner.

Die Idee mit dem PCGH Altar inklusive Bild von Thilo, war einfach richtig gut.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spass mit ihren Preisen.


----------



## roadgecko (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Weis jemand was es für ein T-Shirt bei den Preisen 3-10 gibt ?
Mfg


----------



## klefreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

genial, Gratulation !!!


mfg Klemens


----------



## Jake Dunn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Ich dachte erst das wär Schumi im Video


----------



## kaisper (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Also den aldi pc in einem video für pcgh zu verwenden und als leise und optisch schön zu deklarieren finde ich schon irgendwie nicht sehr pcgh würdig xD


----------



## filipe-pepo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

auf jeden fall ein echt gelungenes video!
gratulation!


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

was des für ein haufen geld nur wegen den ganzen zeitschriften mitlerweile ausgegeben hat ist sicher viel


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Ob er mit 1,75 m der grösste PCGH-Fan ist weiss er nicht.


----------



## leorphee (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

auch ich kann mich mit den Glückwünschen nur anschließen. Nun darfst du die Heiligen Hallen betreten..


----------



## Busch (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Glückwunsch
Respekt für das Video


----------



## Owly-K (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Klasse Video und verdienter Sieg. Gratulation.


----------



## jaytech (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Na dass nenne ich mal treuer Kunde!

Gratulation zum Sieg!


----------



## mad-onion (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Respekt!!
Das Video ist klasse...
Ich denke, er hat zu Recht gewonnen.
Ich habe lediglich 10 Ausgaben weniger, aber gewonnen ist gewonnen...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Glückwunsch 
Aber ich habe die 1. Ausgabe plus Unterschriften gewonnen Ich kann nur sagen: Danke und


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hübsches Video .... ja, das PCGH Syndrom .... schwer ansteckend ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

zurecht gewonnen klasse Video! besser kann man es nicht machen! Respekt-extra-super-gold!


----------



## Philster91 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Gratz. Echt geiles Video.  Viel Spaß in der PCGH-Redaktion.


----------



## Jami (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Seeeeeeeeeehr geiles Video, wirklich Hut ab. 
Das mit dem Kiosk kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 
Schade, dass ich mich erst sein Anfang 2008 zu den Erleuchteten zählen darf.
Absolut würdiger Gewinner. Viel Spaß!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



DungeonKeeper1 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mal ne Frage an die Redaktion:
> 
> Zeigt ihr vielleicht mal das Titelcover der legndären Null-Ausgabe?
> ...



Here you go:

PCGH-Chronik: Magazin-Cover des Jahres 2000 -


----------



## LordRevan1991 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Na, auch Star Wars-Fan?  Viel Spass in Fürth, du hast es dir echt verdient!

Und den anderen Gewinnern auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Über die Nullnummer würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## bauer-akil (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

wirklich, sehr geiles und witziges video.
Das Morgengebet 

Und ist das zum schluss nicht der soundtrack von NFSorsche?
erinnert mich an die vielen, vergnügsame Stunden mit dem Spiel, wenn's nicht Porsche war, ist es ein anderes, dass ich gerne gespielt hab.


----------



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Ist wirklich Lustig


----------



## Maschine311 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Echt allergrößte Anerkennung, erstklassig gemacht.


----------



## basic123 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner! Trotzdem ist es erschreckend, dass sich der Preis von 5 DM auf 5 € angehoben hat...wie auch alles andere im Supermakrt. Eine sehr negative Entwicklung.


----------



## Wolf2660 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Glückwünschla sehr Geiles Video  Viel Spaß mit dem Preis(en).

@Ausgabe 00  GIGAHERTZ !  zu Geil 

MfG


----------



## MaNTiS_ (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Und ich dachte ich hätte viele Magazine gekauft xD


----------



## KBasti (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



kaisper schrieb:


> Also den aldi pc in einem video für pcgh zu verwenden und als leise und optisch schön zu deklarieren finde ich schon irgendwie nicht sehr pcgh würdig xD




leise
optisch schön

Willst du sagen, das der Pc nicht leise ist, willst du sagen das der PC so voll hässlich ist, mit der Klarlack Oberfläche, die einem Klavier-Lack nahe kommt? 
Also schlächt sieht er nicht aus und das ist eher Geschmacks Sache. 
Der PC ist nicht laut! die Grafikkarte ist Passiv und der CPU ist auch leise, genauso wie das HD|Blue-Ray Laufwerk. Das wohl lauteste an dem PC ist immer noch die Festplatte. 

@THEMA: Tolles Video, tolle Ideen und sehr gute Visualisierung. 
UND Lustig ^^     


Mfg Basti 


PS:


----------



## Tripplx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Bekommt man auch das Material usw. der anderen Einsender zu sehen? Würde mich durchaus Interessieren was da so alles dabei war.


----------



## kmf (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Here you go:
> 
> PCGH-Chronik: Magazin-Cover des Jahres 2000 -


So schlimm sah das Layout doch gar ned aus.


----------



## Creep1972 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Sehr schön gemachtes Video, hat mir gut gefallen. Wenn Computec-Media und PCGH nicht ganz dumm sind, werden sie Teile davon zu Promotionzwecken verwenden. Ich selber bin erst seit der 3 oder 4 Ausgabe dabei. Dafür aber treu geblieben.........


----------



## FloTalon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hallo hallo
  Auf diesem Wege möchte ich mich ganz herzlich für all die tollen Kommentare, Belobigungen, Glückwünsche und privaten Mails bedanken. 
  Mit einer solchen Resonanz hätte ich nicht gerechnet und bin sehr glücklich, dass mein Video, zumindest bei manchen, gut angekommen ist. 
  Also, ein ganz großes DANKE.

  Auch werde ich versuchen ein paar der zahlreichen Fragen zu beantworten:



bauer-akil schrieb:


> ist das zum schluss nicht der soundtrack von NFSorsche?
> erinnert mich an die vielen, vergnügsame Stunden mit dem Spiel, wenn's nicht Porsche war, ist es ein anderes, dass ich gerne gespielt hab.


 
  Viele haben mich nach den Liedern im Video gefragt. Diese sind wie folgt: Intro-GTA Vice City Theme, Mitte- MacGyver Theme und im Abspann wie schon von vielen vermutet Titel 21 aus dem Need for Speed Porsche Soundtrack.




kaisper schrieb:


> Also den aldi pc in einem video für pcgh zu verwenden und als leise und optisch schön zu deklarieren finde ich schon irgendwie nicht sehr pcgh würdig xD


 
  Na mein PC ist schon flüsterleise. Das alte Netzteil wurde gegen ein gutes von Be Quiet ausgetauscht und die Gehäuselüfter kommen von Scythe und Noiseblocker. Außer einem kurzen gelegentlichen Rauschen der neuen Grafikkarte ist da nichts zu hören. Und die Klavieroptik und die versteckten Laufwerke finde ich auch gar nicht schlecht 



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Na, auch Star Wars-Fan?


  Jop neben dem PCGH Syndrom hat mich auch noch das SW Virus befallen. Das wars dann aber auch schon mit den schlimmen Krankheiten (bisher) 

  Vielen Dank noch mal
  LG
  FloTalon


----------



## Wolli-87 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hahaaa... Sehr schönes Video Flo, du hast den Sieg verdient  - !


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Weis jemand was es für ein T-Shirt bei den Preisen 3-10 gibt ?
> Mfg


Es gibt das Standard-PCGH-T-Shirt.

Marco


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

RESPEKT 

Absolut Verdient....

Auch allen anderen Gewinnern Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!

Mfg


----------



## Endogen (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Ein Lob an den Gewinner. In diesem Video steckt meines Erachtens sehr viel Zeit, Arbeit und vor allem Herzblut drin. Ein wohl verdienter Sieg. MfG.


----------



## sataan1234 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

sind Wir nicht alle ein bischen PCGH........hehe......


----------



## theLamer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

wenn das video ma nicht geil ist 
großer respekt 
und noch einen:


----------



## MaN!aC (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!!
Das Video ist der Hammer, Respekt


----------



## pixelflair (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

geiles video


----------



## tibu (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Toll gemacht.
Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.


----------



## Tomy4711 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Echt geiles Video !!
Auch großen Respeckt, wie profesionell das Video gemacht wurde !!!!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Lol, mir gefällt das Video. 

Die Idee mit dem Thilo Bayer-Gebet ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

...der hat ja noch nichtmal die PCGH Extreme Ausgaben...tz tzt ztzt


Aber respekt an den Gewinner. Aber für mich wäre das n bissl zuviel. Bin zwar auch seit 2002 dabei, aber sooo wichtig ist die PCGH nich

Am anfang hab ich die Hefte auch noch aufgehoben. nahmen mir aber leider zuviel Platz weg, sodass Sie in den Müll gewandert sind. Jetz fliegen nur so die letzten 8-10 ausgaben hier rum.

Ach ja....den Preis find ich nicih so dolle.....

Mich würde aber das Abschiedsgeschenk interessieren


----------



## f3rr1s (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Super Video xD


----------



## roadgecko (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Lol, mir gefällt das Video.
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Thilo Bayer-Gebet ist nicht schlecht.



Ob er das wohl jeden morgen macht


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

sicher  also ich kauf sie seit sommer 2002 und bete eher meinen pc an. das video ist gut gemacht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ob er das wohl jeden morgen macht



*Ich* jetzt schon 
Aber eher für Henner.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Also Glückwunsch auch von mir. Video ist gut gemacht, aber manchmal übertrieben dargestellt. z.b. Wenn er noch die Zeitschrift aufmachen muss um ein PC Problem zu erkennen, hat er wohl nicht viel gelernt.


----------



## Haxti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Also Glückwunsch auch von mir. Video ist gut gemacht, aber manchmal übertrieben dargestellt. z.b. Wenn er noch die Zeitschrift aufmachen muss um ein PC Problem zu erkennen, hat er wohl nicht viel gelernt.




Das wäre aber nicht unbedingt auf PCGH rückführbar


----------



## cloth82 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Elite Force Tuning Tipps...... das waren noch Zeiten.. *schwärm*


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hammer Video, wirklich, ganz stark. 

Der erste Preis ist definitv berechtigt. 

Und vergiss bitte nicht, uns ein Tagebuch oder Ähnliches von deinem Labor-Besuch zu machen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Ins PCGH-Labor würd ich auch gern mal... würde unzählige CPUs und Grafikkarten mitgehen lassen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und vergiss bitte nicht, uns ein Tagebuch oder Ähnliches von deinem Labor-Besuch zu machen.



Er wird auch nicht zu sehen bekommen was wahr ist, in Wirklichkeit schreiben kleine Sklaven - vorzugsweise Chinesen - die Artikel und die Redakture schreiben ihren Namen drunter.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Er wird auch nicht zu sehen bekommen was wahr ist, in Wirklichkeit schreiben kleine Sklaven - vorzugsweise Chinesen - die Artikel und die Redakture schreiben ihren Namen drunter.



Har har.
Hast du was dagegen, das ich ihn gefragt habe, ob er das machen kann? Oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Nein, das ist es nicht.
Ich verstehe nur nicht was so toll daran ist PCGH zu besuchen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nein, das ist es nicht.
> Ich verstehe nur nicht was so toll daran ist PCGH zu besuchen.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Junge, er darf die heiligen Hallen des *PCGH*-Tempels betreten! 
Er darf mit den heiligen Waechtern des *PCGH*-Labors fachsimpeln, und danach auch noch die ehrwuerdige *PCGH*-Hardware benutzen, um zu uebertakten!
Wenn das mal nichts ist..


----------



## ziggi1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Echt cool, und gleich der Gewinner der nächsten 10jahren.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Junge, er darf die heiligen Hallen des *PCGH*-Tempels betreten!
> Er darf mit den heiligen Waechtern des *PCGH*-Labors fachsimpeln, und danach auch noch die ehrwuerdige *PCGH*-Hardware benutzen, um zu uebertakten!
> Wenn das mal nichts ist..



Sieht das heilig aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß,
André

/edit: Stimmt, Henner sieht wirklich sexy aus ..


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> /edit: Stimmt, Henner sieht wirklich sexy aus ..



Ja, *das* sieht heilig aus. 

Der Rest natürlich auch.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Ich finde die ganzen Flaschen im Hintergrund lustig- nein, nichts falsches denken...


----------



## Radfahrer0-13 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Hut ab! Echt Super gemacht.
Einfach Genial! 10 von 10 Punkten.
Aber den Preis bekomme ich doch oder?


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ins PCGH-Labor würd ich auch gern mal... würde unzählige CPUs und Grafikkarten mitgehen lassen


 
Hallo


Also wo ist denn die halle ?
Aber wier könnten die halle ja auch stürmen oder 

das video ist super 

Leo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

PCGH hat keine Halle, sondern ein Bürogebäude. Praktischerweise das Ergeschoss und zum Großteil Großraumbüro, die wenigen abgetrennten Bereiche (Testlabor, Chefredbüro,...) sind praktischerweise zum Hauptraum hin verglast.
Zur Alarmanlage und dem dummerweise fensterlosen Lager kann ich aber nichts sagen. (und die Hardware im Testlabor wird z.T. behandelt...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich finde die ganzen Flaschen im Hintergrund lustig- nein, nichts falsches denken...


 
Ich finde das Fass darunter sehr verdächtig...


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCGH hat keine Halle, sondern ein Bürogebäude. Praktischerweise das Ergeschoss und zum Großteil Großraumbüro, die wenigen abgetrennten Bereiche (Testlabor, Chefredbüro,...) sind praktischerweise zum Hauptraum hin verglast.
> Zur Alarmanlage und dem dummerweise fensterlosen Lager kann ich aber nichts sagen. (und die Hardware im Testlabor wird z.T. behandelt...)


 
Aha

Ok danke


----------



## KreuzAss1985 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Sehr tolles Video. 
Wer sich die Mühe macht, wird auch zurecht belohnt. 

(Ubs, etwas zu spät.)


----------



## stolle80 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

hallo, bin ein begeisterter Leser der PCGH.(seit meiner Voodoo Banshee)
Finde die Zeitschrift gut weil Sie mein Hobby voll anspricht.
Richte mich oft an die Tests und Benchmarks um danach aufzurüsten.
Was mir sehr gefällt ist, wenn ein Artikel von Hardware handelt die ich auch selber besitze.
Ich finde bei den ganzen Tests die man im INET findet die schon mal hin und wider sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen,
braucht man etwas worauf man sich als Pcspieler verlassen kann.
Ausserdem würde ich meine PCGHhefte für nix inder Welt eintauschen, es macht einfach immer noch Spaß drin zu lesen.
Keine Ahnung es gibt auch kein Magazin als Alternative für mich,
weiter so Redaktion

Gruß stolle


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan gefunden - Video über PCGH-Syndrom*

Genial, ist zwar schon ne Weile her aber einfach nur Genial


----------

